# How do I use all of my 160G drives?



## mjmpsyd (Jul 10, 2005)

OK, here is the short version. Had weaknees series 2 by Tivo (model TCD240040) with a 40g and 120g drives. The 120g drive died. I started from scratch using InstantCake with 2 new Western Digital 160g drives. My Tivo is now happily up and working with software version 7, and after doing a "clear and delete everything" to correct the error #51 which prevented it from recording, it now works beautifully.

The only problem is that I get about 322 hours due to the 137g limit instead of about 415 hours.

What is the EASIEST way to max out both drives to the full 160g???


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

You would need to install the specialized kernal for large hard drives. I got it from the PTVUpgrade LBA48 CD. I used it at the time I installed my image. You may want to search for the best way for you to install this kernal since you have already done the copy. It is possible to expand the drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Since you now have ver 7x of the kernel you need to make a backup without saving recordings then restore with the LBA48 version of MFSTools2. 

Are you sure it is not using the full drives roughly 1G per HR would be around 320hrs for dual 160's 
you could check when mounted in the pc use cat /proc/partitions see if there is empty space.
Edit:
Never mind, just checked two Series 2 TiVo's
120 + 137 = reports 289 hrs
137 + 137 = reports 317 hrs


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

mjmpsyd said:


> The only problem is that I get about 322 hours due to the 137g limit instead of about 415 hours.


Before you get disappointed again when you don't get 415hrs out of two 160GB drives, you should know that with 320GBs, you should see about 365 hours not 415.


----------



## mjmpsyd (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Only reason I estimated 415 was that the replacement kit from weaknees with dual 160g drives they report as 415 hours, with the caveat that this may vary blah blah disclaimer.

Just looking forward to a little more room no matter how much it ends up being, just a shame to waste 46 gigs of space!

Thanks!


----------

